# Fishing Cart Tires



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been thinking of building a surf fishing cart. I have never seen one available commercially that fit my needs. I'm not sure what I want to build it out of , Aluminum for weight and rigidity or PVC for cost and ease.
But either way it will need wheels and tires! I would like some of the large grey balloon tires, but I don't want to spend $100+ for them. I have seen a cart once that used PowerWheels tires, but those seemed a tad small in diameter to me. What do you cart DIY's use?

I might add that this is for use on sand locations with occasional pier use. But the pier I fish is not crowded like the P'cola/Navarre piers.


----------



## silveradols41 (Aug 5, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> I've been thinking of building a surf fishing cart. I have never seen one available commercially that fit my needs. I'm not sure what I want to build it out of , Aluminum for weight and rigidity or PVC for cost and ease.
> But either way it will need wheels and tires! I would like some of the large grey balloon tires, but I don't want to spend $100+ for them. I have seen a cart once that used PowerWheels tires, but those seemed a tad small in diameter to me. What do you cart DIY's use?
> 
> I might add that this is for use on sand locations with occasional pier use. But the pier I fish is not crowded like the P'cola/Navarre piers.


I'm going to use dolly tires on mine:

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...edCatgry=Search+All#/?c=1&browsestoreoption=1


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Call any of the tackle shops. They are available.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Call any of the tackle shops. They are available.


We have no tackle shops....  I don't live near coast.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

The wheel eeze (or Roll Eeze) tires come in all sizes. They are expensive but worth every dime. I've had my huge one (49 Cm) for 6 years and they get my kayak up and down the deep sand like butter.

The smaller the diameter, the more they dig into the sand.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

go look at homedepot or lowes at the wheel barrel tires


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Team Hobie said:


> The wheel eeze (or Roll Eeze) tires come in all sizes. They are expensive but worth every dime. I've had my huge one (49 Cm) for 6 years and they get my kayak up and down the deep sand like butter.
> 
> The smaller the diameter, the more they dig into the sand.


I've seen them and like them a lot. But for a cart that will get used a couple of times a year, they are just not worth it to me. I'm trying to get out of the whole cart for around $50. I already have HUGE amounts of pvc pipe , elbows, joints, tees, etc from a failed boat cover support project. Only thing I need to buy are the tires/axle and stainless bolts/screws... And I work at a fastener supply company. 

I have the wife on watch for a dead powerwheels on the side of the road... I really want larger diameter that powerwheels tires thoug


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

If you are not worried about width of the cart, you can use all 4 power wheel tires. Dually style.... I have one with single power wheels, and it's hard to move on soft sand.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

kahala boy said:


> If you are not worried about width of the cart, you can use all 4 power wheel tires. Dually style.... I have one with single power wheels, and it's hard to move on soft sand.


Thats kinda what I figured. I hadn't actually heard from anyone that used powerwheels tires. I had considered using all 4 in a tandem style. I am a little worried about width. the place where I fish has a little wooden walkway over the dunes. So it has to fit through that. I don't know the width of the walkway though. Yikes! Thanks for the info on the powerwheels in sand though.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

The bigfoot tires and large jeep tires are about 8' wide. I used single tires for my yak cart and they worked well. The yak is about 50lbs and had close to 50lbs of gear on it. I welded the axel and steering column together to make the axel wider than the yak


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

put duallys of these on the cart.
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=1-2770&catname=wheels


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

We put power wheels tires on cartzilla and it was tough to pull in the sand. I don't know if it would have been better with all 4 wheels or not. We definitely overloaded the cart, but that was the point, beach cart with fishing added on as a side bonus. I will be buying some roll eze to replace. Even for 1-2 times a year, otherwise the cart is not going back to the beach. Just not worth the effort to me once you carry it down there for it to almost be a good idea.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> put duallys of these on the cart.
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=1-2770&catname=wheels


I think you would have to put 3-4 on each side to work. There's just not enough surface area there.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

johnf said:


> I think you would have to put 3-4 on each side to work. There's just not enough surface area there.


Two per side would be fine.
Especially when the cart is going to be in our beach sand once or twice a year.
And at the price of $4.00 each, it is more economical than the wheelez's inflated prices.

Surface area is one thing but also the diameter helps immensely as the "hill" that the tire has to roll up is not as steep.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Two per side would be fine.
> Especially when the cart is going to be in our beach sand once or twice a year.
> And at the price of $4.00 each, it is more economical than the wheelez's inflated prices.
> 
> Surface area is one thing but also the diameter helps immensely as the "hill" that the tire has to roll up is not as steep.


Kinda makes sense. Look at what kind of wheels the big mud boggers use, the skinny ones....


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, but the point of mud bogger tires is to dig, reach the bottom of the mud and get traction. Look at sand buggy tires. Wide, Flat, and large diameter for "floatation".

The cart will be used for 5 or 10, maybe even 15 fishing excursions per year. I go to the coast once or twice a year, but I stay for 7-10 days at a time.

I will not be dragging the cart to and from the coast every time. One trip down and it is staying in the shed behind the house.

The Wheeleeze tires are great and I'm sure that I would love them. But they are NOT in the budget. Not even close. This cart will be one of several winter projects. Of all of them, this one has the lowest priority and budget. I'm also replacing my trolling reels, hotrodding my Penn 114, and custom building 2-4 old Mitchells to replace my surf reels. Maybe new rods for the Mitchells as well. There goes my ENTIRE winter/spring budget... haha $200-#$300 for tires for the beach cart is not happening. :no:


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

have you thought about using a "sled"? 1/8 " paneling or something like that? Use a rope for "towing" the sled. Might work. More surface to slide on. Just a thought....


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

kahala boy said:


> have you thought about using a "sled"? 1/8 " paneling or something like that? Use a rope for "towing" the sled. Might work. More surface to slide on. Just a thought....


Gotta cross Hwy 98 with it...


----------



## CartMakers (Dec 16, 2013)

NoMoSurf,

Possibly you have found some tires or a cart by now. However if you head to soft sand beaches the Wheeleez tires are the best. You can try a 2-4-6 wheel cart or a plywood sled but nothing beats the best. I am a dealer for the Wheeleez tires and my clients love them. I also make carts to put them on. My carts are not those light duty, corroding metal carts-mine is hvy duty exterior grade (UV resistant) PVC (not home deport plumbing pipe). My carts haul a load of gear, very durable and best of all they easily transport in the trunk of a car. No my cart is not the $50 one, but if you'd want something that will last and easy to use I'm the guy.
Mike
Cartmakers


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

I am building one now that has the little kid battery powered jeep tires.. I think they were around $8 each


----------

